# Butterfly Inlays Made Easy



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one of these too, and really like it. If you have access to someone with a laser cutting rig, you can design your own templates on AutoCad and have them cut out in some Lexan. If you don't have AutoCad, most shops will do it for a fee, if you provide the pattern. Just keep in mind the difference in size between the guide and the bushing.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the information….I'm looking at getting this as well….keep the reviews coming…good job


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been meaning to try this and this review has been helpful.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got one. Made a custom template out of 1/4" hardboard. Question….how deep should you make the hole? The bit can go very deep unless you get a different length bit. What depth works well for you?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I just got one. Made a custom template out of 1/4" hardboard. Question….how deep should you make the hole? The bit can go very deep unless you get a different length bit. What depth works well for you?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good question that I don't have a definitive answer for. I've generally gone in the range of 3/16" to 1/4", then sanded them flush, but it just seemed intuitively ok at that thickness, be it right or wrong. If the main material is thick enough, I see no reason you couldn't go deeper. You will find that those tiny 1/8" diameter cutters break pretty easily….go slow or take multiple lighter passes, or both.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

When I cut out the insert it does not fit. It requires a bit of sanding. With fragile inserts its difficult. Anyone else experience this?


----------

